# Roger Mason, Matt Bonner, Drew Gooden, Bowen, and Finley need to go



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Bonner's already got a history on the Spurs for only showing up during the regular season if at all, and he's a ****ing ghost come playoffs time. He has no business being a starter on the Spurs or any NBA squad. He has to GTFO.

Roger Mason Jr. He hit key shots during the regular season but his ball handling skills and game outside of long-distance shooting is subpar at best. Even with Ginobili injured his play wasn't impressive and his skills at PG are a liability. Playoffs, he was a no-factor. He has to be traded for a better scorer.

Drew Gooden. I doubt he's going to sign at a price the Spurs will like despite him voicing that he would love to be a Spurs regular (then again in this economy what player wouldn't want a long term contract). Trade him and Bonner for hopefully a decent big.

Bowen and Finley. They're both on their last years in their contracts and they both barely did anything at all in the playoffs. I'd maybe keep one of them though since they're contracts are barely anything as a limited number of veterans has its place in a playoffs squad.

Vaughn. Put this guy on the coaching staff or trade him out. He's always sucked ***.

Thomas - He stays unless the Spurs can land an actual big that can replace what he gives; an actual big-man presence that knows how to pull off playoff level picks.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Every single one of those guys are perfectly fine on this team. They just aren't being played properly. Mason should not be a back-up PG. Bonner shouldn't be starting let a lone having more minutes than Gooden and Thomas COMBINED. Finley and Bowen basically need to switch roles: Finley coming off the end of the bench and Bowen starting. I also find it pretty odd that you have guys like Gooden and Mason on your hit list for some reason, but have somehow managed to have forgotten Udoka.

And just so you know, Only Duncan and Parker are signed after the 2010 season. That should make ya a bit happy.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

they definitely need to get rid of udoka. IMO they should also get rid of finely, bowen, oberto, and vaughn. letting go of BB is going to be tough though =/


----------

